# Cleaning sharks with a beach house



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

After some googling and searching on here, this seems to be the go to method. 




holicori said:


> Soon as you land it on the beach, bleed it immediately. At the same time, cut a line down the stomach and remove the organs. Once you feel like it's safe, take the shark to the water and rinse him off, and clean the organ cavity.
> 
> At this point you will want to get it in ice. You can stuff the organ cavity with ice and pack ice all around. I use a very big 150 quart cooler that is long enough for a minimum sized (legal) shark to fit with just his head poking out.
> 
> In my opinion, gutting is a little more important then bleeding as they urinate through the skin. Obviously both need to be done, but from my understanding is that when they die, they will still urinate through their skin, leaving you with ruined meat.



So here's my question. If you had a house on the beach and could take the shark straight from the beach to a filet table would this change anything for you?

The house we have this summer is right on the beach and I have a 4' filet table that I take with me. I could literally have a shark on the filet table 2 minutes after landed.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Being that they urinate through the skin, I imagine it would be very strong if not soaked?? I guess if you skin it then soak it, may be a quicker way?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Wouldn't getting the meat off the skin ASAP and on ice be the best thing to do?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, your good. Cut him up and get him on ice.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gut it immediately, then go clean it!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Throw the thing back and drive to Joe Patties and purchase a fish worth eating.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

chad403 said:


> Throw the thing back and drive to Joe Patties and purchase a fish worth eating.


Lol

I want some to eat, but really want some for our church wild game supper. Shark would be a big hit for these hillbillies in Arkansas.

They ain't getting any redfish or snapper.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i agree dont mess with it i have done it all with small sharks and all but makos still taste like piss fish some other rods for reds drum pompano and whiting much better table fair if u are set on it gut bleed soak in a saltwater slush for an hour or so and fillet skin and ice when i say saltwater i mean sea water dont pour loads of salt in it


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I assumed it went all the way through there muscles and out the skin? Of just through the skin then I would say so?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

jaster said:


> I assumed it went all the way through there muscles and out the skin? Of just through the skin then I would say so?


I've always understood that the urine leached from the skin into meat.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Sharks aren't really peeing through their skin. The meat contains "urea" which helps them maintain an osmotic balance with the seawater. Basically, keeps there tissue from being dried out by saltwater. As soon as they die it begins to immediately break down and turn to ammonia. Most species of rays are the same way.


----------



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

We rent a beach house every year and I usually can fish within eye shot of where we stay and catch enough fish to keep me entertained. 

We clean sharks and enjoy them, I have only done black tips but the product is fine. We primarily use it to make "shark bites". One inch cubes deep-fried and served with cocktail sauce. However, deep fry it and serve in fish tacos and lets just say yummy.

Here is how I do it. As soon as the shark hits the beach and I know I am going to clean it, I make a cut near the tail almost severing it to bleed the fish. As soon as the critter starts to get "woozy" from blood loss, and it is safe to handle them, it is off with the tail and head and out with the guts. Rinse well in the surf so long as the water is fairly clear. 

Then it is to the house where I fillet, skin and remove all red meat. Then into a bath of saltwater, lemon juice and ice for about 5 minutes. The lemon helps with the ammonia and the ice water slurry super cools it and fast. 

Out of the water, quick rinse and into zip lock bags. The bags go into a cooler with saltwater ice slurry and back to the beach.

I am pretty good with a knife so I am a little quicker than some but from the time the shark loses it head till I am fishing again is usually around 20- 30 mins. I have learned the faster you get it cleaned and cooled off the better it is. We freeze it and have shark all winter. 

A word of caution when you thaw it, it will have a odd smell to it (it is the residual ammonia in the meat). If you cant get around that then turn them loose and save yourself the hassle. After I thaw them a quick rinse and into the breading. I have not had any problems with the off taste a lot of people complain about. 

Good Luck

Dave


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Shark meat is as good as just about any fish. It just takes more effort to get it to that quality. Like Combat Pay stated above- Bleed it as soon as possible. Or sooner. I bleed, gut and ice down while still alive.

The meat cubes, soaked in milk for an hour or so before cooking is fantastic. The amounf of meat you get off of one decent sized Blacktip or Spinner is amazing. Good luck!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good luck, never acquired the taste for shark


----------

